# Medidor de voltaje?



## mr_coral (May 10, 2006)

Como puedo sensar el voltaje de una bateria y saber que ya esta a punto de descargarse, es para que por medio de un pic me muestre en un lcd que ya esta a punto de descargarse y que necesito cambiar de pila.


----------



## Ehecatl (May 11, 2006)

No es necesario utilizar un PIC, puedes emplear un simple comparador de voltaje, en una terminal conectas la pila directamente y en el otro el voltaje de referencia, del que al disminuir el voltaje de la pila por debajo de este valor, se activará la salida.


----------



## fdesergio (May 15, 2006)

Si has trabajado con PIC es facil:
Con un pic que tenga conversor A/D, sensas el voltaje de la fuente constantemente y cuando llega a un voltaje preestablecido como bajo, inicias una rutina de despliegue, si no has trabajado con PIC debes comenzar con lo basico osea manejar el PIC, luego el despliegue de datos al LCD y despues la conversio A/D, no se como estas en eso, chauuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 15, 2006)

Hi si es un pic16f876 y compañia tienes dentro un m,edidir automatico mira el datasheet me parece que se llama lvd (low voltage detec)


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 15, 2006)

Hi si es un pic16f876 y compañia tienes dentro un m,edidir automatico mira el datasheet me parece que se llama lvd (low voltage detec)


----------



## fdesergio (May 15, 2006)

Ah eso es otra cosa, ese es para usar solo con el PIC para provocar un reset interno en el contador de programa, pero tu no tienes acceso a el, debe hacerse como te digo, o podrias usar un PIC sin conversor A/D , usando un comparador de voltaje externo y listo, el PIC solo te mostrara el mensaje en el LCD


----------



## mr_coral (Jun 1, 2006)

Muchas gracias a todos, voy a trabajar en eso haber que pasa.

Gracias

MARIO


----------



## ciri (Nov 22, 2007)

Encontré esto, y me acorde de ustedes..

http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/mlvw.html


----------

